# How many shinies have you caught...



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2007)

In Diamond and Pearl? I caught a Weepinbell. Pic:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 31, 2007)

None in D/P so far, but two in Emerald.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 31, 2007)

NONE NONE NONE NONE NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the only time I saw one was on my friend's fire red when he was playing, and he RAN AWAY FROM IT    			 I know i keep bringing this up, but it still makes me mad.


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2007)

Green Golbat, so one.

I've seen a shiny Maril in Emerald...but I killed it. >.<


----------



## Sporge27 (May 31, 2007)

ug I need shinies.... can any of you guys properly clone, I can't get it working....


----------



## Nate (May 31, 2007)

Two in Diamond so far. Not sure how many in the others though.









Weird thing is, I've also caught a shiny Fearow in Leaf Green.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Two in Diamond so far. Not sure how many in the others though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll take one for a level 70 Dragonite.


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Two in Diamond so far. Not sure how many in the others though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll give you a level 60 Spiritomb for one of them, or Magnezone (56).


----------



## dragonflamez (May 31, 2007)

None. EVAR.


----------



## Knightshot (May 31, 2007)

I have none, but my friend has a shiny blue ponyta.


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2007)

1 but you aren't getting your hands on me shiny Golem D=<


----------



## Nate (May 31, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When did I say they were up for offer?     

I do have a shiny Shuppet that I'd like to get rid of from Emerald though...


----------



## dragonflamez (May 31, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thankies for the Shiney Mareep! ;o


----------



## Nate (May 31, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No prob.


----------



## Kyle (May 31, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lucky! Shuppet is awesome!

I have none... I never even saw one in battle or Wi-Fi.


----------



## JJH (May 31, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I have none... I never even saw one in battle or Wi-Fi.


 Same here. I hear the PokeRadar tells you where a shiny is though...



JJH0369


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have one already.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 31, 2007)

Well, Fly just gave me one so....one.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 1, 2007)

I caught a shiny kricketune last night.
and once in emerald I saw a shiny magikarp.  but i killed it.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jun 1, 2007)

I got a shiny Cyndaquil, so now I have a shiny Typhlosion in my team. I'm thrilled still.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2007)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> I got a shiny Cyndaquil, so now I have a shiny Typhlosion in my team. I'm thrilled still.


 I WANT IT! I love Typhlosion!


----------



## MGMT (Jun 3, 2007)

i have a blue psyduck
and a yellowish graveler


----------



## Duke (Jun 3, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ug I need shinies.... can any of you guys properly clone, I can't get it working....


 I kind of have three cause my blue swinub that evolved into a gold pilowswine.
I also have seen a white phanpy and have a purple female nidoran


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> NONE NONE NONE NONE NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the only time I saw one was on my friend's fire red when he was playing, and he RAN AWAY FROM IT    			 I know i keep bringing this up, but it still makes me mad.


 I feel your pain. The only shiny I have is a Weedle. IN SILVER! <_<


----------



## Grawr (Jun 4, 2007)

I was SO LUCKY yesterday!

Okay, I was on the GTS, and I see a shiny blue Ponyta....and the offer was a mere SCYTHER!

So I ran outta' there, flew to the area where you can catch Scythers, spent about fifteen minutes looking for one, when I finally found one, I caught it, ran back, and the Ponyta was STILL THERE! =DDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I now have 2 shinies. Green golbat, and blue-flame Ponyta.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 4, 2007)

Caught none, but trade for three.
Grumpig, Mareep, and Scyther.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I found a Golden Geodude D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 4, 2007)

I've only seen one shiny in the wild my whole pokemon "career".  It was in Gold version and I saw a Silver Psyduck except I had no pokeballs.......I do have a Red Gyarados in Gold though =P


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 4, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I've only seen one shiny in the wild my whole pokemon "career".  It was in Gold version and I saw a Silver Psyduck except I had no pokeballs.......I do have a Red Gyarados in Gold though =P


 Bah, Who doesnt have a Red Gyrados?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 8, 2007)

*has black Charizard*


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *has black Charizard*


   
:blink:			 *NEEDS*


----------



## Grawr (Jun 8, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 8, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 8, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate (Jun 8, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 8, 2007)

Feebas = not rare.

And I've got one.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 9, 2007)

ugg I wish I had something really good I was willing to trade, but sadly I do not, all the good guys I have I need to kill and assassinate other people....  you could try cloning it... test on some other guy first though but there is supposed to be a way using the GTC..


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ugg I wish I had something really good I was willing to trade, but sadly I do not, all the good guys I have I need to kill and assassinate other people.... you could try cloning it... test on some other guy first though but there is supposed to be a way using the GTC..


Really? 0=

If I figure out how to clone it, you can all have one.


----------



## JJH (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG!!!!          

I just saw a silver-blue Eevee on the GTS! But they wanted a Regigigas for it, which I don't have. Hurry! Somebody get it before it's gone! 


JJH0369


----------



## ACfan192 (Jun 9, 2007)

How da ya catch shinys?


----------



## JJH (Jun 9, 2007)

Shinies are just like wild Pokemon except different colors.


JJH0369

PS- Eevee's gone.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 9, 2007)

http://faqs.ign.com/articles/786/786927p1.html
There is the duplicating glitch. By the way Gengar if it works could you give me one?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!
> 
> I just saw a silver-blue Eevee on the GTS! But they wanted a Regigigas for it, which I don't have. Hurry! Somebody get it before it's gone!
> 
> ...


 It stinks.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> http://faqs.ign.com/articles/786/786927p1.html
> There is the duplicating glitch. By the way Gengar if it works could you give me one?


Would this harm my game in any way?

If its not harmful, and it works, JJ, you can surely have one. =D


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 13, 2007)

I just caught a shiny Rotom.


----------



## Nate (Jun 13, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> I just caught a shiny Rotom.


GIMMEEEE!

Um...How about a Shuppet with a Masterball for a clone? ;P


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 13, 2007)

For a clone? Oh, you mean that glitch that JJ posted?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 13, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> For a clone? Oh, you mean that glitch that JJ posted?


 I'll have a clone of it too...

=P

What color is it?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 14, 2007)

Red/yellow. 

I'll get you a clone, if I can get that glitch to work well.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG!!!    
:blink:			    
:blink:			    
:blink:			 

I just got my first shiny ever! It's a Gastly and the orb (body) is a light purple and the flames are light blue! WOOT! It's gonna look awesome once I evolve it, too.



JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!    
:b]
> You should give one too Gengar, becvause he probly wants a Shineh Gengar.
> 
> I dont belive in cloning myself...


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

Caught none, but have 3.
Staryu, Charmander, and Ampharos


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Caught none, but have 3.
> Staryu, Charmander, and Ampharos


 What do you want for teh Shiny Charmander? (Charmander's my favorite PKMN... Him and Chimchar. I <3 teh monkey!)



JJH0369


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your soul. In liquid form.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do.


Teh JJH


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, that means you can't have it


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Caught none, but have 3.
> Staryu, Charmander, and Ampharos


 I'll give you a SHiny Areceus for The Charmander.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hacked



Teh JJH


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Obviously.
*huggles Shaymin*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not hacked, I was just really lucky.

"Arceus, Use Hyper Beam!What do you mean you dont know Hyper Beam? Just use Splash Attack."


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Has the Arceus event even happened yet?!?



Teh JJH


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it's an obvious hack.
Any Darkrai, Shaymin, or Arceus is a hack. No exceptions.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats true. 

I personally see no need to get them, anyway. First of all, they're legendary, and I don't really like Legendary pokemon. Second of all, if the Nintendo-ban-hammer-thing is true, I wouldn't want to risk my WiFi-privelages. =o


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> No, it's an obvious hack.
> Any Darkrai, Shaymin, or Arceus is a hack. No exceptions.


 Actually, you can get to them in a different way. Not by using any hacking device, just by messing with the game. It's hard to do correctly though. D=

Shhhh, it's a secret.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 26, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still a hack


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not a hack, just a glitch. A hack is where you use another device to mess with it. A glitch is where you use the game itself to do something that wasn't meant to do.


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Teh Flygon has a point. But still, what are the chances of getting a Shiny Arceus? And even if you did, why in the world would you trade it for a Shiny Charmander, unless you could get another one any time you wanted?

BTW, the glitch we're referring to is the L33T 4 Door Glitch, right?



Teh JJH


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah, it's another glitch. They don't have that glitch in the English version. This one actually takes work.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 26, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BOO, Work.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 26, 2007)

I have 3 shinies now!


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What glitch? How do you do it? Please tell me!!!


Teh JJH hath spoken!!!


----------



## MGMT (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would you want to hack or glitch????? Thats for noobs, get things the way your originally supposed too


----------



## JJH (Jun 26, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Why would you want to hack or glitch????? Thats for noobs, get things the way your originally supposed too


 True. Teh OHE is right. Hacking is for noobs.



Teh JJH


----------



## MGMT (Jun 26, 2007)

At NSider that would have been a mistake on my behalf!


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ugh...shinies....

I found a shiny Graveler with my PokeRadar the other day and caught it. Soon after, I dropped my DS and the game froze. Worst part is, I didn't save after I got Graveler, so bye-bye shiny....


----------



## JJH (Jun 27, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Ugh...shinies....
> 
> I found a shiny Graveler with my PokeRadar the other day and caught it. Soon after, I dropped my DS and the game froze. Worst part is, I didn't save after I got Graveler, so bye-bye shiny....


 Oh that stinks... I wonder if I could get anything good for a Shiny Gengar on Wi-Fi?



Teh JJH has spoken!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 28, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've got a shiny Gengar, eh?

Go to the Serebii WiFi chatroom. Any pokemon you ever wanted can pretty much be yours for that.


----------



## JJH (Jun 28, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Acutally it's a Shiny Haunter, but once traded obviously it'll evolve.     



Teh JJH has spoken!!!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 28, 2007)

Catching a Shiny is too much wwork, and receiving one costs too much.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 28, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Catching a Shiny is too much wwork, and receiving one costs too much.


 Too much work? WTH?


----------



## JJH (Jun 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I is agreeing with the DF. It's just like catching a normal Pokemon!




Teh JJH scolds you for your stupidity! :angry:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 28, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, It only appears one in every Jazillion battles.


----------



## Nate (Jun 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Finding one is the hard part, catching it usually isn't, unless you're going for like a shiny Arceus when the event is released.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 28, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shiny Legendaries are worth nothing.


----------



## Nate (Jun 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, if they're legit they could be worth more than a normal shiny. People just doubt if it's legit or not.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 28, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Legendary Shinies are the first thing to get hacked. Thus, they are worth nothing, legit or not.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 28, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But If You hack, WIFI=Bye Bye So you wouldnt buy it anyways


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 13, 2007)

I just caught a shiny.... BIDOOF!!! 

well, actualy it was a bibarel. but its an evolved bidoof...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2007)

...I have none and I've only seen one in the wild it was during Gold and I saw a Silver Psyduck but either I had no pokeballs or the box was full.........


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 13, 2007)

I have more now.
Ampharos
Staryu
Umbreon
Shuckle
Carvahna
Charmander
But I'm getting another Shuckle and something else today


----------



## JJH (Jul 13, 2007)

Could I interest you in a Shiny Haunter/Gengar for that little Shiny Charmander?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 13, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Could I interest you in a Shiny Haunter/Gengar for that little Shiny Charmander?


 What level is your Haunter/Gengar?


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have more now.
> Ampharos
> Staryu
> Umbreon
> ...


 Is that Ampharos from the Mareep I gave you. ;D


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 13, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Duh. : D


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you get the nickname fixed somehow? ;P


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 13, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will once I get my AR


----------



## Kyle (Jul 13, 2007)

None.    
:'(


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 13, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Could I interest you in a Shiny Haunter/Gengar for that little Shiny Charmander?


 Hell no


----------



## JJH (Jul 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't blame a guy for trying...


----------



## Merlin. (Jul 31, 2007)

None is Pearl, but I caught a shiny Trapinch in Sapphire!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 5, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it male? Could I interest you in a female shiny Charmeleon?


----------



## .bored (Aug 5, 2007)

I've caught one. Shiny Gyrados in G/S.


----------



## JJH (Aug 6, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> I've caught one. Shiny Gyrados in G/S.


 Nobody ever really counts that, but ok.

My friend got an Action Replay and is trying to get a shiny Pokemon cheat. We found a temporary one but it fades after we turn the game off. But there are a lot of cool looking shinies.


----------



## .bored (Aug 6, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know. I've gotten a lot of shinies off of the GTS though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 6, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like? If it's Noctowl, gimme.


----------



## .bored (Aug 7, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, no Noctowls.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a shiny Lickitung and a shiny Dialga.   
^_^


----------



## .bored (Aug 8, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I have a shiny Lickitung and a shiny Dialga.   
^_^


 What's the shiny Dialga look like? I have a shiny Deoxys, Mew, Blaziken, Flygon, and some others.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 9, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like this:


----------



## .bored (Aug 9, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's cool. I just got a shiny Ninetales off the GTS.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 9, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can find out what the shinies look like on Pokemon Elite 2000 and Serebii.net.

Shinies appear on the GTS? But I thought they were banned on NSider because you could only trade them via friend codes...guess they were wrong. In that case, I'm goin' a-shiny hunting.


----------



## .bored (Aug 9, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but serebii's kinda slow for me.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 9, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is for me too. That's why PE2K is your friend. That have a whole list of every single Sprite from every single Pokemon game ever made.


----------



## MetaKnight (Aug 25, 2007)

i have a shiny charizard shiny Jolteon and a shiny togepi


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 25, 2007)

MetaKnight said:
			
		

> i have a shiny charizard shiny Jolteon and a shiny togepi


 Hey is that Charizard male?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2007)

I only have a shiny Wailmer. It's purple I believe. I actually got it from a trade, so
I didn't really catch it, lol they are very rare! :lol:


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 25, 2007)

9 Shiny Shuckle
10 Shiny Chatot
Umbreon, Charmander, 2 Carvahna, Ampharos, I dun remember


----------



## Nate (Aug 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> 9 Shiny Shuckle
> 10 Shiny Chatot
> Umbreon, Charmander, 2 Carvahna, Ampharos, I dun remember


 You have to keep on posting it? D:

How many of those are cloned or hacked?


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 25, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 None D:


----------



## Nate (Aug 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember you saying some of the Shuckle were.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 25, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU REMEMBER NOTHING! D<


----------



## .bored (Aug 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shuckle. xD

One of the most useless pokemon in my opinion.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 27, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're ******** then.
It's so good, it's uncanny.


----------



## Akkad (Nov 10, 2007)

Just one, a Tentacruel.


----------

